# Rv Awning Mat..what Brand Is Best???



## n2striper

I want to buy a good quality mat.We have been using a piece of indoor/outdoor carpet. I see that the RV Awning Mat company says that there product will let grass grow(campgroung friendly),has uv stabilizers,and lets the debri go through it. What have you fine OBers found to be a quality mat? What brand? Where to buy? 
Thanks for any info!!

Bobby 
P-Town Va.


----------



## Rip

RV Awning Mat company is the best !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love my mat!!!!!


----------



## battalionchief3

I bought mine at wal-mart and it is one of those weave types so dirt passed throught it. I actually got it for 50$. Dont know what brand but it looks like the more expensive ones, maybe it was mispriced. I would highly recommend the weave type so dirt passes throught it and if it gets muddy you can hose it off. The carpet is a no-go.


----------



## Airboss

Rip said:


> RV Awning Mat company is the best !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love my mat!!!!!


x2!!! You can get one here.


----------



## skippershe

Love our RV Awning Mat!


----------



## tdvffjohn

RV Awning Mat









Water and sand, dirt fall thru. When I get home, if needed, I lay it over my fence, hose off, let dry and put back.

John


----------



## n2striper

I just ordered a mat from the RV Awning Mat Co. I have seen there product an it seemed like a better product.Thanks for all your help and experience. You guys are awesome.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

n2striper said:


> I just ordered a mat from the RV Awning Mat Co. I have seen there product an it seemed like a better product.Thanks for all your help and experience. You guys are awesome.


You're going to love it....great product for sure.


----------



## CTDOutback06

They are great, we use two 9 x 12 mats. Wouldn't use anything else.


----------



## Sayonara

we are in need of one of those this season. thanks for the link. we were using some in/out carpet from camping...not working that great!


----------



## CTDOutback06

Sayonara said:


> we are in need of one of those this season. thanks for the link. we were using some in/out carpet from camping...not working that great!


 We have been to some campgrounds that will not let you use anything but these type of mats. We went to one before we got ours and used our indoor/outdoor carpet and they put a notice on our camper to remove the carpet because it kills the grass. The awning mats allow the grass to breath and will not kill the grass.


----------



## bradnjess

CTDOutback06 said:


> we are in need of one of those this season. thanks for the link. we were using some in/out carpet from camping...not working that great!


 We have been to some campgrounds that will not let you use anything but these type of mats. We went to one before we got ours and used our indoor/outdoor carpet and they put a notice on our camper to remove the carpet because it kills the grass. The awning mats allow the grass to breath and will not kill the grass.
[/quote]
We were told this too by family members before we started camping. I would definitely recommend buying online. We waited too long to order online and everyone was back ordered for the solid color ones so we bought one locally. It was 9x15 I think and I'm embarrassed to say what we paid for it.







But I'm glad we have it and it seems as if will last for a long while.
Brad


----------



## Sayonara

CTDOutback06 said:


> we are in need of one of those this season. thanks for the link. we were using some in/out carpet from camping...not working that great!


 We have been to some campgrounds that will not let you use anything but these type of mats. We went to one before we got ours and used our indoor/outdoor carpet and they put a notice on our camper to remove the carpet because it kills the grass. The awning mats allow the grass to breath and will not kill the grass.
[/quote]
Thats good to know. Makes sense ! Thanks!


----------



## n2striper

Well I got it.Cant wait to use it!! Thanks for your info.Wanted to camp for the first time this year but the weather was ugly here in Hampton roads. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## bradnjess

n2striper said:


> Well I got it.Cant wait to use it!! Thanks for your info.Wanted to camp for the first time this year but the weather was ugly here in Hampton roads. Maybe next weekend.


I was thinking about you yesterday wondering if had gone camping like you had planned. We had to drive to Raleigh and back yesterday and it was nasty. We'll be at North Landing this weekend. Hopefully the weather will be nice.
Brad


----------



## prevish gang

Bobby,
I actually have 2 mats (white and green) that I am selling. The two side by side will carpet your entire awning area. I am getting blue ones to match my camper If you want them, let me know.

Darlene


----------



## JimO

We just got ours today. I was pleasantly suprised to see how small they folded up. DH was giving me a hard time that there wouldn't be room for them. They'll fit perfectly and hopefully keep the dirt out.


----------



## brenda

We too love ours.. We got it at a camper show last year,, it is so big and folds so small and right into a carry bag.. we got the biggest one that they had,, I think it is 9 by 18??? something like that..


----------



## 1STONE

I got one the same time I got my Antigua & love it, 2 downfalls, bad for smokers, we had some friends over and now I got holds, bad for hot objects, I also got a poker hole, not good luck last year, but I love it


----------



## Sayonara

OK, i was about to order on one of the RV Awning Mats and then thought id ask if there were any pros/cons of the 9x12 vs the 9x18. I was assuming just getting the 9x18 but some may think its too big. please advise.
Thanks!


----------



## skippershe

We have the 9x18 cause we have 2 entry doors.
You could take a measuring tape and lay it out to both lengths and see what would work best for you.
With a rig the size of yours, I would probably go with the larger one


----------



## bradnjess

Sayonara said:


> OK, i was about to order on one of the RV Awning Mats and then thought id ask if there were any pros/cons of the 9x12 vs the 9x18. I was assuming just getting the 9x18 but some may think its too big. please advise.
> Thanks!


I would recommend the larger of the two. They fold up to almost nothing so there shouldn't be much difference between 9x12 or 9x18. The reason I'm saying this is that our tt awning is 15' long and our mat is 15' long too. The problem though is that the mat doesn't span both set of steps so we have to use a seperate door mat for the door thats not under the awning. This may not sound like a big deal but depending on what material your camp site has been leveled with (gravel, grass, sand, all the above) the larger mat will help keep it all out of your camper. Also if it rains and you camp site turns to mud it will also help. The rain goes right through these mats instantly and are very easy to sweep clean. My $0.02. Good luck.

Brad


----------



## jitch388

Got mine a camping world the day after I bought my first self contained camper. Had it several years and now it gets to reside under the awning of a 32 SOB. How bout that for a good turn of fate?


----------



## wntx_camper

prevish gang said:


> Bobby,
> I actually have 2 mats (white and green) that I am selling. The two side by side will carpet your entire awning area. I am getting blue ones to match my camper If you want them, let me know.
> 
> Darlene


Darlene,

I'd be interested if Bobby is not. PM sent.

Waiting in on deck,

Thanks

Greg


----------



## advancedtel

After seeing these I've been thinking about trading my I/O carpets for a couple of these. My question to those that have these is if they are easy to sweep? Some material catches dead grass off your feet and it won't sweep off. You actually have to pick it out of the nylon carpet to get it off. My I/O carpet sweeps off just fine. Do these "cling" to the grass or are they easy to sweep?


----------



## snew

Very easy to sweep. Love ours, but they don't seem to be holding up well. I figure it's due to UV exposure because inlaws have some they keep in storage bay and they have held up beautifully.

Mrs. Big A


----------



## Sayonara

Is everybody refering to "these" as the RV Awning Mat or just weaved awning mats in general.


----------



## advancedtel

I was asking specifically about The RV Awning Mat - not just mats in general


----------



## n2striper

Get the one manufactured by: THE RV AWNING MAT COMPANY


----------

